# فندق الى من طلب فندق



## معماريون (15 فبراير 2006)




----------



## معماريون (16 فبراير 2006)

_____________________________________________________________________________


----------



## معماريون (16 فبراير 2006)

__________________________________________________________________


----------



## معماريون (16 فبراير 2006)

____________________________________________________________________________-


----------



## المهندسة مي (16 فبراير 2006)

شكرا جزيلا .. معماريون على هذا المشروع 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## arnold_eg2002 (16 فبراير 2006)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم 
وجزاك الله خير جزاء ....


----------



## وفاء (16 فبراير 2006)

شكرا جزيلا .........معماريون لدي هذا الفصل مشروع عن فندق سياحي والاكيد انني سأستفيد مما قدمته لنا ..مشكوووور


----------



## معماريون (16 فبراير 2006)

المهندسة مي
arnold_eg2002

وفاء


انشالله نكون وفينا وعند حسن ظنكم

معماريون​


----------



## arnold_eg2002 (16 فبراير 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## المهندسة مي (17 فبراير 2006)

شكرا جزيلا .. معماريون


----------



## حمدالله (17 فبراير 2006)

شكرا جزيلا .. معماريون


----------



## عبير حسن (4 مارس 2006)

thank you very much


----------



## YASSER9 (4 مارس 2006)

انا ياسر من الأردن


----------



## YASSER9 (4 مارس 2006)

من الجامعة الهاشمية


----------



## YASSER9 (4 مارس 2006)

حاب أعرف اي اشي عن المشاغل الهندسية


----------



## احمد عماد (5 مارس 2006)

مشاركة رائعه من الاخ الكريم جزاك الله خيرا تحياتي


----------



## معمارية طموحة (5 مارس 2006)

مشكور جدا على ما تقدمه .
معمارية طموحة


----------



## سامي الدعيس (6 مارس 2006)

شكرا جزيلا معماريون لما قدمته من اضافة رائعة ،والذي اتمنى من خلالها ان يسود هذا المبدا بين اعضاء المنتدى .


----------



## srab (7 مارس 2006)

شكرا على الصور


----------



## srab (7 مارس 2006)

معلومات مهمة


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (7 مارس 2006)

شكرا جزيلا .. معماريون على هذا المشروع 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رندا. (7 مارس 2006)

حابة اشوف تصاميم لمراكز تجارية يا جماعة النجدة
الجامعة الاسلامية


----------



## صناعة المعمار (8 مارس 2006)

واااااااااااااااااااو​


----------



## م/جميل أسعد عيد (9 مارس 2006)

شكككككككككككككرا اخي عى الموضوع


----------



## م/جميل أسعد عيد (9 مارس 2006)

مشششششششششششششكور


----------



## احمد بوشيبان (9 مارس 2006)

مشكور اخوي معماريون وماقصرت
رسومات ومساقط وواجهات وافية 
بس انا طالب جامعي في المستوى الثالث 
ولدي مشروع في هذه الايام يختص بالفنادق
وياليت انك تساعدني في ايجاد عدد من المشاريع لغرض الاستفادة منها في عمل مشروعي
ولك جزيل الشكر والتقدير
اخوك /
احمد بو شيبان


----------



## مهندسة البناء (9 مارس 2006)

شكرا جزيلا معماريون 

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## معماريون (9 مارس 2006)

مهندسة البناء
احمد بوشيبان
م/جميل أسعد عيد​h_ie
رندا.
جودي مجدي الحسيني
srab​سامي الدعيس
معمارية طموحة
احمد عماد
YASSER9​
 اهلا هلا بالجميع
معماريون 
انشالله اذا نفذت مشروع فندقي خاص بي اتشرف بيكم كل مع عائلته بس شجعوني​


----------



## صناعة المعمار (9 مارس 2006)

*Go On*

بسعدني اكون اول المشجعين

لكن اذا تم مشروعك..........يا ريت تفضل عند و عدك


لانك رح تنسانا و ما تتعرف على حدا:68: 

الله يوفقك"معماريون"​


----------



## معماريون (9 مارس 2006)

*مناظر لواجهات فنادق داخليه وخارجيه*

احد فنادق ماريوت​














معماريون​


----------



## العيناء (10 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم

شكرا للمشروع الرائع

وانا ثاني مشجعة لفندقك قلنا اين مكان الفندق 
الي الامام


----------



## معماريون (10 مارس 2006)

الطموحه
المهندسة مي
arnold_eg2002
وفاء
حمدالله
عبير حسن
مهندسة البناء
احمد بوشيبان
م/جميل أسعد عيد
h_ie
رندا.
جودي مجدي الحسيني
srab
سامي الدعيس
معمارية طموحة
احمد عماد
YASSER9
​





> h_ie
> بسعدني اكون اول المشجعين
> لكن اذا تم مشروعك..........يا ريت تفضل عند و عدك
> لانك رح تنسانا و ما تتعرف على حدا
> ...


 


> الطموحة
> السلام عليكم
> شكرا للمشروع الرائع
> وانا ثاني مشجعة لفندقك قلنا اين مكان الفندق
> الي الامام


 
احييكم جميعا احس ان المشروع جد ولكي أكون عند وعدي فما عليكم الا ارسال
اثبات الشخصيه مع العائله بطاقه اوجواز السفر
ولاراح انساكم اومااتعرف عليكم عندي بطاقاتكم وجوازات سفركم
مرة اخرى حياكم الله 

معماريون


​ 

​


----------



## نيفين نادر (25 مارس 2006)

اشكرك على تعبك معنا


----------



## troy_119 (25 مارس 2006)

thank uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu معماريون


----------



## عبدالفتا الشامي (25 مارس 2006)

شكرا جزيلا والف شكر ليك يامعماريون على هذه المشاركة
ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## mohamed aseer (16 أبريل 2006)

شكرا جزيلا على موضوعك الرائع و المفيد
و لو عندك امثله عن فنادق تانيه او رسومات معماريه لتصاميم الفنادق تكون مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## لغدير (17 أبريل 2006)

بعد تصفحي لهذا المخطط المعماري الخاص بفندق ، أتقدم بجميل العرفان لمعماريون ، وأهنيهم على التصميم الذي يعكس قدراتهم وإمكاناتهم الفنية - إلى المزيد من الإبداع - متمنيا لكم رقيا في مجال المعمار . نحن في انتظار خروجكم بتصميم مســـر في القريب إن شاء الله . أخوكم جمعي . 
لا أنس شكركم على شفافية العرض فهو في تقديري ينم عن تعاليكم وعلى مرفوع مستواكم وسمو ثقافنكم الفنية ، فألف شكر . جمعي .


----------



## رندا. (17 أبريل 2006)

يعطيك الف عافية على اهتمامك وعلى افادتنا
وشكرا كتير 
ولو في كمان نماذج مافي مانع برضو للاستزادة
ومشكور يا بشمهندس


----------



## محمود ابن توفيق (22 فبراير 2007)

شكرا علي الاضافه


----------



## nognoga (23 فبراير 2007)

tkx for sharing


----------



## احمد عماد (23 فبراير 2007)

جميل شكرا متمنيا لك التقدم والازدهار


----------



## الوعد الهندسي (23 فبراير 2007)

يعطيك العافيه وجزاك الله خير


----------



## سالي_00 (14 أبريل 2007)

مشكورين كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## كونان2008 (14 أبريل 2007)

اريد اعرف معلومات عن الدور التحويلي في الفنادق


----------



## نوار رعد مجيد (14 أبريل 2007)

شكرا كثيرا وجزيلا وانشاء الله من ابداع الى ابداع ايها المعماريون الفنانون الورود
اخوكم المهندس المدني نوار


----------



## مقدام الراوي (14 أبريل 2007)

ما عندي شئ سوى القول بأنه كفيتم ووفيتم شكرا على ماقدمتموه


----------



## حسام عبدالله (14 أبريل 2007)

صور ومخططات رائعة.
مجهود مشكور ولن لدى سؤال بخصوص نوعية التشطيبات الخارجية؟
اتمنى الاجابة على سؤالي


----------



## joood2004 (14 أبريل 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور والي الامام


----------



## archstoon (3 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا بس كنت اتمنى لو في نقد عن الفكرة التصميمية
جزاك الله خيرأ


----------



## amour (3 أغسطس 2007)

merci bcp


----------



## سعادتى الهندسة (4 أغسطس 2007)

متشكرة جدا جدا جدا على هذا النموذج :12:


----------



## سعادتى الهندسة (4 أغسطس 2007)

والله ...مافى موضوع الا ومنه استفاذة متشكرة


----------



## سعادتى الهندسة (4 أغسطس 2007)

:12: :12: :12: :12: :12: :12: :12:


----------



## محمد منتصر مزيك (5 أغسطس 2007)

أنت كريم ونحن نستاهل شكراً على مجهودك الطيب


----------



## معماريون (1 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكورين على شعوركم الطيب وثنائكم وانتم تستاهلون ومرحبا بكم في بيتكم


----------



## نهاد (1 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووور بشمهندس


----------



## batool2 (1 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم 
وجزاك الله خير جزاء ....:68: ​


----------



## sadamara (2 أكتوبر 2007)

والله تسلم على الاختيار


----------



## عبدالله مسغالمي (2 أكتوبر 2007)

:15:thank you very much
:78:


----------



## أروى (2 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## iyadcoo (24 أكتوبر 2007)

رائع جدا جدا


----------



## أبو مقرن (26 أكتوبر 2007)

الله يجزاك بالخير و ألف شكر لك أخوي الكريم و نأمل منكم المزيد  ولو فيه مثال عالمي و خليجي يكون أفضل


----------



## romah (28 أكتوبر 2007)

ياريت صور لفنادق سبع نجوم مع بلاناتها وتكون متعددة الادوار


----------



## masa_arch2010 (30 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جدا بجد كويس اوى وياريت اكتر من ده


----------



## معماريون (8 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكورين على تواجدكم


----------



## دياناالمدادحة (15 أبريل 2008)

.........thank you


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (15 أبريل 2008)

مجهود رائع شكرا جزيلا


----------



## المعمارى نور الدين (15 أبريل 2008)

مع احترامى لعارض او عارضه المشروع

انا شايف انه فندق عادى خالص مفهوش اى ابتكار لا شكل و لا تصميم داخلى

بس حلو مش وحش بس فيه فنادق اقوى كتير لان الفندق عموما مشروع مجال الابتكار فيه مفتوح على مصراعيه


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (18 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا 0000 عملك مميز0


----------



## م /هبه قنديل (18 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير اخى الكريم


----------



## وائل ايراجون (18 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على الصور الجميله ....


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (19 أغسطس 2008)

الله يجزيك خيرا


----------



## معماريون (22 أغسطس 2008)

> المعمارى نور الدين
> عضو تاريخ التسجيل: Mar 2008
> المشاركات: 42
> معدل تقييم المستوى: 0
> ...



مشكور توقيعك مميز


----------



## samioy (25 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على العرض....وفقك الله


----------



## بيكووو (24 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شكرا لك أخي الكريم على هذه الصور الرائعة


جزاك الله خيرا

:56:


----------



## بيكووو (24 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شكرا لك أخي الكريم على هذه الصور الرائعة


جزاك الله خيرا

:56:


----------



## rimanbil (10 نوفمبر 2008)

يعطيكم العافية بس بويدنا مخططات فندق غير قائم!!!

على كل حال مشكورين


----------



## سمر الكيالي (11 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا---جهود مباركة


----------



## mehdi_b10 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
......................................
*


----------



## هيثم شفيق (24 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا علي الجهد الممتاز


----------



## Satttar (24 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم أريد تصميم فندق بسيط من أربع طوابق رجاءَ والشكر مقدماً


----------



## kartona13 (25 فبراير 2009)

الف و خمسين شكر و انا فرحان جدا بالموقع الرائع ده ربنا يحقق لكل اللى فيه مرادهم


----------



## حمزة جواد سليمان (25 فبراير 2009)

مركز حقوق انسان اذا ممكن مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## معماريون (13 سبتمبر 2009)

kartona13 قال:


> الف و خمسين شكر و انا فرحان جدا بالموقع الرائع ده ربنا يحقق لكل اللى فيه مرادهم



فرحتك تسعدنا في هذا الشهر المبارك


----------



## arc_sherif_81 (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*---- بارك الله فيك ----*


----------



## Lina87 (27 سبتمبر 2009)

thnx alot, these are very useful information


----------



## اراس القيسي (27 سبتمبر 2009)

الله يا اخي والله اني احب المعماري كتير ان شاء بدرس معماري بأذن الله ولو اني مهندس كهرباء بس اقول رأيي اصل مهندسين العمارة هم من العرب وليقول التاريخ عن ذلك ما يشاء تسلم يا اخي على هذا الديزاين الرائع تسلم


----------



## mohamed2009 (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## ahmednedhal (13 أكتوبر 2009)

شكر جزيلا انا محتاج لهذه المشاريع


----------



## محسن النائف (3 نوفمبر 2009)

كل الشكر والعرفان للزميل المحترم على هده البلانات الرائعة وجد قيمة ونامل الموافتنا بالمزيد عن هدا المشروع


----------



## عبد الوارث (4 نوفمبر 2009)

كفيتي ووفيتي والله يعطيكي العافي


----------



## عاشقه للعماره (7 يناير 2010)

_شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا على هالروعه عن جد مشكور_


----------



## hermione (8 يناير 2010)

thanxxxxxxxx


----------



## ابوالجعلى (11 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
وكثر من امثالك ومثلك فخر لنا


----------



## بلقيس السودان (5 مارس 2010)

ارجوا عرض المخططات والمساقط 
حتى استطيع التعليق
وانا في حاجة اليها
بلقيس السودان


----------



## يوس7 (26 أبريل 2010)

*[font=&quot]التخطيط الحضري[/font]**[font=&quot] 


[/font]**[font=&quot]يعتبر التخطيط[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]بشكل عام عملية تنظيمية لخدمة المجتمع ، يقوم بها مجموعة متكاملة من المتخصصين وذوي[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]الخبرة لمسح منطقة عمرانية بها مشكلة ما يراد حلها وذلك للحصول على أفضل قدر ممكن[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]لإنتاجها و لراحة سكانها وتنظيم السكن والعمران والاستفادة قدر المستطاع من طبيعتها[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]و مواردها[/font]**[font=&quot].


[/font]**[font=&quot]تعريف التخطيط[/font]**[font=&quot]:[/font]**[font=&quot]
[/font]**[font=&quot]هو وضع خطة[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]تنموية لتحقيق أهداف المجتمع في ميدان وظيفي معين لمنطقة جغرافية ما في مدى زمني[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]محدد[/font]**[font=&quot].


[/font]**[font=&quot]أنواع التخطيط[/font]**[font=&quot]:[/font]**[font=&quot]
1- [/font]**[font=&quot]التخطيط الشامل[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]ويشمل دراسة كل القطاعات المختلفة من إسكان وخدمات ومناطق خضراء واستعمالات تجارية[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]وصناعية وترفيهية وسياحية ....الخ[/font]**[font=&quot].
2- [/font]**[font=&quot]التخطيط القطاعي ويهتم بتخطيط وتنمية[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]قطاعات معينة التي ذكرت قبل قليل[/font]**[font=&quot].



[/font]**[font=&quot]الدراسات[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]اللازمة لعملية التخطيط[/font]**[font=&quot]:[/font]**[font=&quot]
[/font]**[font=&quot]تخطيط أي منطقة يمر عمليا بثلاثة مراحل[/font]**[font=&quot]:
1- [/font]**[font=&quot]دراسة الوضع القائم للمنطقة (مسح المنطقة ومعرفة مورادها ووضعها بشكل عام)، ويشمل[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]ذلك دراسة المصادر الطبيعية والاجتماعية والاقتصادية وكذلك إعداد الدراسات[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]الفيزيائية (المباني- استعمالات الاراضي – المواصلات وحركة المرور وشبكة الطرق[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]والمياه والصرف الصحي والاتصالات والكهرباء[/font]**[font=&quot].
2- [/font]**[font=&quot]تحليل النطقة والوضع القائم[/font]**[font=&quot] ([/font]**[font=&quot]حقائق واحتمالات[/font]**[font=&quot] )
3- [/font]**[font=&quot]الاقتراحات ووضع السياسة المستقبلية لتخطيط المنطقة،[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]ويتحقق التخطيط المقترح خلال 15-20 عام[/font]**[font=&quot]



[/font]**[font=&quot]وظيفة[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]المخطط[/font]**[font=&quot]:[/font]**[font=&quot]
[/font]**[font=&quot]المخطط الناجح هو الذي يستطيع حل المشكلات في المنطقة التي يتعرض[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]لها السكان ، ويكون متابع جيد لما يحدث من تطورات على تخطيطه لتفادي أي مشاكل قد[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]تحدث،إذ يعتبر المخطط هو المفكر الذي يقوم بتجميع المعلومات الكافية حول مشكلة خاصة[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]تواجه المنطقة هدف الدراسة ، ثم يحلل المعلومات وإبراز المشكلة وتحديد علاقتها مع[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]غيرها من المشاكل ثم عزلها ووضع حل مناسب لها، مع وضع برنامج زمني ينفذ على مراحل[/font]**[font=&quot] .


[/font]**[font=&quot]الامور المهمة الواجب مراعاتها لنجاح عملية[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]التخطيط[/font]**[font=&quot]:[/font]**[font=&quot]

1- [/font]**[font=&quot]التأكيد على المشاركة الشعبية،حيث يتم عمل استبيانات[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]يستهدف الفئة التي يؤثر عليها التخطيط ،واللقاءات الجماهيرية ويتم معرفة رأيهم[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]ووجهة نظرهم في ما يود المخطط تنفيذه ،يفضل أن تتم المشاركة الشعبية من بداية دراسة[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]الوضع القائم وبالتالي لا يكون أي سخط من قبل السكان على البلدية،كما يتم إعلام[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]الجمهور بالخطة المقترحة حتى يتم تدوين أي اعتراض من أي مواطن ويتم مناقشته خلال[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]فترة معينة ، وقد ينبه السكان المخططون لأمر قد يتجاهلونه أو يكون لديهم[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]اقتراحات[/font]**[font=&quot].

2- [/font]**[font=&quot]الدراسة المستقبلية الجيدة و التوقع للتغيرات التي قد تحدث[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]أثناء تنفيذ مراحل التخطيط[/font]**[font=&quot].

3-[/font]**[font=&quot]مراعاة تحقيق الجانب الاجتماعي ،بحيث لا يقتصر[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]دور المخطط على توفير الخدمات فقط، بل يراعي إيجاد مراكز للأحياء السكنية ذات مضمون[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]اجتماعي، بحيث يوفر أماكن ترفيهية تسمح بلقاء أهل الحي[/font]**[font=&quot] .

4- [/font]**[font=&quot]عند تخطيط منطقة[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]قائمة يجب محاولة تقريب الشكل العمراني القائم للمخطط النهائي للمنطقة بإزالة أماكن[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]أو تطوير أماكن أخرى لجذب السكن إليها وبالتالي إكمال لها،وعدم تجاهل أي أمور أو[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]مشاكل صغيرة قد تفرض نفسها وتسبب مستقبلا مشكلة أكبر[/font]**[font=&quot]. 
5- [/font]**[font=&quot]المتابعة الجيدة لسير[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]الخطة فهي تتم عبر فترة زمنية محددة خلال هذه الفترة يجب على المخطط متابعة مدى[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]نجاح ماخطط له ويدرس المؤثرات عليه والمشاكل ويضع حلول سريعة لها[/font]**[font=&quot].[/font]*


----------



## mohamed2009 (27 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## نوزمي (21 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا أخي​


----------



## elreedy50 (22 مايو 2010)

الصور لا تعمل


----------



## abdellah13 (28 يوليو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## abdellah13 (28 يوليو 2010)

صور لا تعمل


----------



## abdellah13 (28 يوليو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم 
وجزاك الله خير جزاء ..*


----------



## معماريون (19 مايو 2011)

ممتنا لكم تواصلكم ومداخلاتكم


----------



## nimfa (20 مايو 2011)

ممتاز شي بديع ورائع


----------



## nimfa (20 مايو 2011)

هل من الممكن اضافه شرح عن الفكره التصميمه هداك الله لما فيه خير امتك


----------



## أمل عمر (22 مايو 2011)

good:77::19::75:


----------



## معماريون (11 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا لكم
واهلا بكم 
وممتنا لكم بشهر رمضان المبارك كل الخير


----------



## مهندس معماري جديد (23 أكتوبر 2013)

شكراً


----------

